# high school student



## erick

Writing an e-mail to a friend, I keep referring back to my high school years and I've been using the wordy, "quando ero alla scuola superiore ..."  It gets to be too much when repeated several times.

Are there shorter ways of saying "when I was in high school" or "when I was a high school student?"  Thanks.


----------



## MAVERIK

erick said:
			
		

> Writing an e-mail to a friend, I keep referring back to my high school years and I've been using the wordy, "quando ero alla scuola superiore ..." It gets to be too much when repeated several times.
> 
> Are there shorter ways of saying "when I was in high school" or "when I was a high school student?" Thanks.


 
" Quando andavo/ ero alle superiori " , " Quando ero uno studente delle superiori "


----------



## Saoul

Even shorter, you can simply say: "Alle superiori".

Example.

Alle superiori, avevo l'abitutidine di passare i pomeriggi a studiare in un bar di un mio amico.

Alle superiori, stavo con una ragazza che si chiamava XXX. Bei tempi.
(Obviously that doesn't mean that after the school time, I had an affair with someone else... unfortunately)

That "alle superiori" wouldn't be used in a formal contexts, but is pretty fine in informal ones.


----------



## erick

Thanks Saoul and Maverik, this sounds much better than what I was writing.

So I can say, for example, "alle superiori giocavo tennis tre volte per settimana?"


----------



## moki

giocavo a tennis tre volte alla settimana


----------



## erick

Thanks for the correction moki!


----------



## lsp

What is _liceo_, then?


----------



## MAVERIK

lsp said:
			
		

> What is _liceo_, then?


 
"Liceo" is a particular type of High School.It can be an art school , secondary school focusing on humanities or sciences.


----------



## TimLA

The burning question to me is:

Why "alle superiori" - plural - "High School" would always be singular in English.

This looks like an interesting difference between the two languages.


For LSP - HERE


----------



## dmcgianluca

TimLA, your is a good remark, there is not a real reason why we use plural, however we use plural when we not refer to a particular school, but in general we refer to a period:

quando frequentavo la scuola superiore tecnica = when I was attending technical high school

when a I was an high school student = quando ero alle superiori


----------



## lsp

TimLA said:
			
		

> The burning question to me is:
> 
> Why "alle superiori" - plural - "High School" would always be singular in English.
> 
> This looks like an interesting difference between the two languages.
> 
> 
> For LSP - HERE


The plural refers to the _period of time or levels_, since no particular (singular) grade is specified (like 8th or sophomore). Thanks for the link, too!


----------



## moodywop

lsp said:
			
		

> The plural refers to the _period of time or levels_, since no particular (singular) grade is specified (like 8th or sophomore). Thanks for the link, too!


 
I had never thought of this. It's true: we also say _quando ero alle medie _and _quando ero alle elementari._

We say _quando ero all'asilo _(nothing to do with "asylum" - "nursery school"). However your explanation still holds true, since _all'asilo_ we don't have first/second etc grade (or at least I think so - I can't remember )


----------



## combustion

Usually we use the plural (elementari, medie, superiori) if we are talking about the level, the type of school. If we refer to one scholastic year, or one institute we use the singular (and usually, the term "superiore" does not appear in the name of the school). For example:

Dove andrai quando farai le superiori?
Frequentero' il Liceo Classico.

Frequento la prima media presso la Scuola Media Gherardi. (bei tempi... proprio vero!)

I hope it is clear (and correct too...)

comb...


----------



## Bookmom

moki said:
			
		

> giocavo a tennis tre volte alla settimana


Could you just say tre volte la settimana?


----------



## moodywop

Bookmom said:
			
		

> Could you just say tre volte la settimana?


 
Look at this

(it's the first time I've done this - it's fun! )


----------



## moki

Ma che divertente moody, anche utile


----------



## TimLA

OK, last question for me.
On this thread we have:

...delle superiori...
...alle superiori...
...le superiori... (same as above)

Then we have comments about "years" and "levels" and "all'asilo" which doesn't have levels.

Putting this all together, this MIGHT mean that the examples above are short for something. When voi say "alle superiori" are you shortenting it from something like:

"Quando ero uno studente degli anni della scuola superiore..."
"Quando ero uno studente dei nivelli della scuola superiore..."
"Quando ero uno studente delle classe della scuola superiore..."
??

We do that in English quite a bit, is this operative here?
I ask, because most of the time, there's a good reason why people say things that might sound a bit atypical.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Non penso sia un'abbreviazione, come suggerito da Tim, 
bensì ritengo che, con "quando ero alle superiori",
si intenda un preciso periodo della vita, 
dai 14 ai 19 anni e, a mio parere, equivarrebbe a: "when I was teenager".


----------



## dmcgianluca

TimLA said:
			
		

> OK, last question for me.
> On this thread we have:
> 
> ...delle superiori...
> ...alle superiori...
> ...le superiori... (same as above)
> 
> Then we have comments about "years" and "levels" and "all'asilo" which doesn't have levels.
> 
> Putting this all together, this MIGHT mean that the examples above are short for something. When voi say "alle superiori" are you shortenting it from something like:
> 
> "Quando ero uno studente degli anni della scuola superiore..."
> "Quando ero uno studente dei nivelli della scuola superiore..."
> "Quando ero uno studente delle classe della scuola superiore..."
> ??
> 
> We do that in English quite a bit, is this operative here?
> I ask, because most of the time, there's a good reason why people say things that might sound a bit atypical.


 
I think that :
"Quando ero uno studente degli anni della scuola superiore..."
is the extention of 
"quando ero alle superiori"


----------



## Saoul

dmcgianluca said:
			
		

> I think that :
> "Quando ero uno studente degli anni della scuola superiore..."
> is the extention of
> "quando ero alle superiori"



I don't agree, actually. As Giannaclaudia suggested, I'm under the impression that is kind of similar to "when I was a teenager". It just indicates the period of someone's life. 
I've been doing a bit of thinking about this, and I happen to use "alle superiori" telling anecdotes that often do not refer to school experiences.
We had a couple of examples in this thread.


----------



## l'amore

A volte diciamo l'educazione universitaria. Ad esempio ''Hai completato la tua educazione universitaria?'' allora che cosa si può dire per poter indicare ''have you completed your high school?''??  Secondo me si può tradurre ''Hai completato la tua educazione liceale?''o''Hai fatto la tua maturità liceale ?'' Che ne dite cari amici? secondo me andrebbe bene lo studente liceale


----------



## Curandera

Salve,

Normalmente noi diciamo:

Hai terminato/finito/completato gli studi universitari.
Hai terminato/finito il liceo/le scuole superiori.
Hai fatto la maturità.

high school student: il liceale

Spero sia utile.


----------



## l'amore

Curandera said:


> Salve,
> 
> Normalmente noi diciamo:
> 
> Hai terminato/finito/completato gli studi universitari.
> Hai terminato/finito il liceo/le scuole superiori.
> Hai fatto la maturità.
> 
> high school student: il liceale
> 
> Spero sia utile.


. 
 Grazie del suggerimento.È un'altro esempio da non dimenticare


----------



## Curandera

You're welcome!


----------



## Nonnasilvia

I am so sorry but there are no "scuole superiori" in real Italy"

We have :
asilo 
scuola elementare (5 years)
scuola media (3 years) (is where we start to learn Latin)
ginnasio (2) (we start to learn old Greak)(kind of pre-highschool)
liceo classico o scientifico (3years)This is definitely high-school
Universita' ( 4 years or more)


----------



## Odysseus54

Nonnasilvia said:


> I am so sorry but there are no "scuole superiori" in real Italy"
> 
> We have :
> asilo
> scuola elementare (5 years)
> scuola media (3 years) (is where we start to learn Latin)
> ginnasio (2) (we start to learn old Greak)(kind of pre-highschool)
> liceo classico o scientifico (3years)This is definitely high-school
> Universita' ( 4 years or more)



I am afraid a few things changed while we were gone.

University now starts with 3-year "corsi di laurea breve". Then they have masters, doctorate etc etc.

As to starting the study of Latin in middle school , this was true in my times but I doubt it still happens now.

Also, "ginnasio" was the first two years of the "liceo Classico" - "Liceo Scientifico" went from "prima" to "quinta".

And , in the list of "scuole superiori", we shouldn't omit "ragioneria", "scuola per geometri", "magistrali", "liceo linguistico" ( especially here  )

Most importantly, all this is no longer called "scuola" , but "offerta formativa".


----------



## Nonnasilvia

erick said:


> Writing an e-mail to a friend, I keep referring back to my high school years and I've been using the wordy, "quando ero alla scuola superiore ..."  It gets to be too much when repeated several times.
> 
> Are there shorter ways of saying "when I was in high school" or "when I was a high school student?"  Thanks.


----------



## Nonnasilvia

If you think of the time whenyou were 
5, you should say: "quando andavo all'asilo" 
6 to 10 you should say: "quando andavo alle elementari"
11 to 13 you should say "quando andavo alla scuola media"
14 and 15 you should say "quando andavo al ginnasio"
16 to 18 you can simply say "quando andavo al liceo" 

Everything else sounds "translated" from another  language


----------



## Curandera

A shorter way?

_'Quando ero un/una liceale'._


----------



## Nonnasilvia

d'accordo! Sure, that's fine too! And even shorter: "Quand'ero una liceale"


----------



## Odysseus54

Nonnasilvia said:


> If you think of the time whenyou were
> 5, you should say: "quando andavo all'asilo"
> 6 to 10 you should say: "quando andavo alle elementari"
> 11 to 13 you should say "quando andavo alla scuola media"
> 14 and 15 you should say "quando andavo al ginnasio"
> 16 to 18 you can simply say "quando andavo al liceo"
> 
> Everything else sounds "translated" from another  language




Io direi "quando andavo al liceo", perche' e' li' che sono andato, ma credo che per ragioneria, magistrali e geometri si usi tranquillamente "le superiori".


Google, per "quando andavo alle superiori" mi da' 140.000 risultati ( phrase in double quotes ).


----------



## Nonnasilvia

Si, puoi anche fare questo ragionamento, il problema per me e' che ragioneria, magistrali e geometri, pur essendo rispettabilissime scuole, non sono scuole veramente "superiori" perche' (almeno ai miei tempi) non davano accesso all'Universita'. Adesso non so se le cose sono cambiate e forse dovrei informarmi.


----------



## Odysseus54

Ai miei tempi dalle magistrali si poteva accedere al Magistero , e da geometri ad Architettura.  Non so se da ragioneria si potesse accedere a Economia e Commercio.

Per i licei, credo che il Classico fosse l'unico ad aprire le porte a tutti i corsi di laurea, mentre non credo che dallo Scientifico si potesse accedere alle facolta' piu' marcatamente umanistiche, ma posso sbagliarmi.

Oggi ho letto che il percorso e' stato liberalizzato - con esami integrativi, qualsiasi diploma quinquennale apre la porta dell'universita'.


----------



## milanoinnevata

Odysseus54 said:


> Oggi ho letto che il percorso e' stato liberalizzato - con esami integrativi, qualsiasi diploma quinquennale apre la porta dell'universita'.


Se il corso è quinquennale, non servono esami integrativi. Da qualsiasi scuola superiore si può accedere a qualsiasi corso di laurea (per le facoltà a numero chiuso la selezione avviene con il test d'ingresso).
Nonnasilvia e Odysseus, tutto vero quello che dite, ma credo sia dagli anni '60 o '70 che non è più così!
E sì, "quando andavo alle superiori" è del tutto lecito in italiano e suona naturale né più né meno di "quando andavo al liceo".
"Quando ero un liceale", almeno dalle mie parti, non l'ho mai sentito... questo sì che suonerebbe strano (o quantomeno antico).


----------

